# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  [Tutorial/Workshop]: Linux verstehen und einsetzen

## VargTimmen

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Linuxtutorial. In diesem Tutorial, welches gleichzeitig auch einen Workshop darstellt, habe ich gleich einige Ziele. Hier sollt ihr lernen ...
... was Linux ist.... wie Linux eingesetzt wird.... wie ihr Linux einsetzen könnt.... wie ihr mit Linux umgehen könnt.... wie ihr euch ein Linux aufsetzt und betreibt.

Ich werde versuchen erst eine grundlegende Basis zu schaffen, um euch auf einen gemeinsamen Konsens zu bringen, damit ihr eine Vorstellung bekommt, was Linux ist und wie es funktioniert. Im Anschluss gehen wir eine Installation und Inbetriebnahme eines ArchLinux-Systems durch, welches am Ende einen laufenden Desktop mit Gnome ergibt.
Ich werde viel auf andere Seiten und FAQs verlinken, allein schon aus dem Grund, um dieses Tutorial zu entschlanken und auf die viele hervorragende Arbeit von anderen zu verweisen. Ich lege euch nahe diese zu lesen. Nein - diese zu studieren. 
Linux hat viel mit Selbststudium zu tun. Wollt ihr dieses nicht, so ladet euch Wubi und stellt in Foren seltsame Fragen, weil ihr nicht Googeln könnt. Auch lege ich euch das Script Kiddy HowTo ans Herz. Das Tutorial ist somit für euch beendet. Alle anderen lesen bitte weiter.

Eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande:
Ich werde mich bemühen möglichst viele deutsche Quellen und Texte anzugeben. Jedoch ist es klüger sich (auch) die englische Dokumentation zu Gemüte zu führen, da diese manchmal besser ausgearbeitet/nicht falsch übersetzt/whatever ist. Gebe ich einen Link zu deutscher Lektüre (beispielsweise Wikipedia), so empfiehlt es sich auch, die englische Wiki zu diesem Thema besuchen. Ein Auswechseln von de in en in der URL reicht schon vollkommen.
Außerdem muss dir von nun an klar sein, dass - gerade wenn etwas unklar ist, oder du mit einem Problem konfrontiert bist, welches du nicht lösen kannst - ab nun Google dein allerbester Freund ist. Suche nach deinen Problemen. Gib in Google die Fehlermeldung ein oder umschreibe dein Problem und lese die Treffer aufmerksam durch und spiel ein wenig herum. So lernst du nicht nur Linux zu verwenden, sondern auch selbstständig Probleme zu lösen. Immerhin etwas, was Arbeitgeber heute voraussetzen  :Wink: 

Inhaltsverzeichnis:
Entstehung und Einsatz von Linux
Linux erlernen
Einrichtung eines Desktoplinuxsystems mit ArchLinux
Anhang

Versionshistory
[0.02] Kleine (Rechtschreib-)Fehler behoben und Links angepasst
[0.01] 2008-09-04 Ersterhebung

----------


## VargTimmen

*Die Entstehungsgeschichte von Linux.*
Im Grunde genommen ist die Geschichte, wie Linux entstand recht schnell erzählt:
Im Jahre 1965 begann die Arbeit an einem Betriebssystem für Großrechner, welches später - weiterentwickelt - unter dem Namen UNIX bekannt werden sollte.
Dieses sehr mächtige System fand viele Anhänger. Sogar DOS (ehemals Volcano) war an UNIX angelehnt. Leider kostete (und kostet) eine Lizenz sehr viel Geld, sodass es freie Derivate von Unix erstellt wurden. Eins davon war Minix von Andrew Tanenbaum. Dieses wurde damals zu Lehrzwecken von Tanenbaum geschrieben. 
Nun ist es jedoch die Eigenheit von Programmierern - gerade Hackern - dass sie Code und Programme, welche ihnen nicht zusagen, umbauen. Und so entstand Linux.
Am 25. August 1991 schrieb Linus Torvalds, Erfinder von Linux, folgende Mail an die Newsgroup comp.os.minix:




> *From:* torvalds@klaava.Helsinki.FI (Linus Benedict Torvalds) 
> *Newsgroups:* comp.os.minix 
> *Subject:* What would you like to see most in minix? 
> *Date:* 25 Aug 91 20:57:08 GMT 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody out there using minix - 
> 
> I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby, won't be big 
> ...


Linus stellte den Quellcode des Kernels auf einen FTP-Server zur Verfügung. Und dies war schlussendlich auch der Durchbruch von Linux. Dadurch, dass es frei verfügbar gemacht wurde und jeder es sich runterladen konnte, fand Linux viele Anhänger, die den Kernel weiterentwickelten. Schlussendlich erschien 1994 die Version 1.0 des Kernels. Die genaue Geschichte des Entstehungsprozesses könnt ihr hier nachlesen. 

Aber was ist Linux nun eigentlich? Linux ist ein frei verfügbarer Kernel. Dieser wird von vielen Menschen entwickelt und frei zur Verfügung gestellt. Linux wird unter der GNU GPL veröffentlicht. Das heißt, dass jeder diese Arbeit aufnehmen darf, sie weiterentwickeln/verändern/umschreiben darf, solange der Urheber genannt wird. 
Jedoch ist Linux wirklich nur der Kernel. Um mit diesem kommunizieren zu können, braucht es eine Eingabeaufforderung - auch Shell genannt. Die bekannteste Shell unter Unixsystemen (wozu auch Linux gehört) ist die bash, die Bourne-Again-Shell. Diese fängt alle Eingaben des Users ab und übersetzt diese für den Kernel, welcher die Befehle ausführt. Eine genauere Einführung in die Shell und ihre Arbeitsweise findet ihr hier.

*Wie kann ich Linux einsetzen?*
Nun, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Zwar ist Linux, durch seine unixoide Verwandtschaft, sehr stark für den (professionellen) Servereinsatz angedacht, jedoch lassen sich seit einigen Jahren auch sehr gut Desktopsysteme unter Linux betreiben. Ein All-Round-Linux für alle Aufgaben (Office, File- und Mailserver, Spielemaschine und Router in einem) gibt es nicht. Warum auch? Die Philosophie eines Linuxprogrammes ist es, dass es nur eine Aufgabe erledigt. Mehr nicht, jedoch soll (und wird) diese Aufgabe perfekt umgesetzt. Und genau das ist auch der Gedanke an Unix/Linux-Systemen. Du baust eine Maschine, die auf genau eine Aufgabe ausgerichtet ist. Sei es nun ein Web/Mailserver, ein Router (mit Firewall), ein Desktopsystem für Office, Grafik, Sound und/oder Spiele.
Aus diesem Grund musst du dir, bevor du Linux installieren willst, genaue Gedanken darüber machen, wo du dein Linux einsetzen willst. Dies erreichst du mithilfe des FHS. Weitere Erklärung zum Entwerfen einer Festplattenaufteilung bekommst du hier.
Einer der größten Vorteile von Linux ist es, dass es keine zentrale Configdatei - auch Registry genannt - gibt. Es gibt lokale Configdateien, die allesamt unabhängig voneinander sind. Löschst du beispielsweise alle .-Dateien aus deinem Homeverzeichnis, so sind alle Programme wieder in ihrer Grundeinstellung. Dies Betrifft auch die Dateien in /etc/ - mehr dazu später im Lernteil.
In diesem Tutorial gehe ich davon aus, dass du dir ein Desktoplinux basteln möchtest. Wenn du ein anderes Aufgabengebiet für deinen Linuxrechner vorsiehst, so ändere die Vorgaben entsprechend ab.

----------


## VargTimmen

*Understanding Linux - wie kann man mit Linux arbeiten?*
Hier beginnt nun der interessante Teil, die Praxis. Ich schlage dir vor, dass du an dieser Stelle etwas Speicherplatz freimachst, damit du dort Linux installieren kannst. Keine Angst - dein Windows kann weiterhin bestehen bleiben. Alternativ kannst du dir natürlich auch eine eigene Festplatte für Linux einbauen. Dies wäre sogar evtl. sinnvoller, da du nicht auf Windows achten musst. Ich empfehle euch, dass ihr eine eigene Festplatte verwendet. 20 GB reichen vollkommen aus und gehen auf Ebay für ein Apfel und ein Ei weg. Soviel sollte euch Linux schon Wert sein.

An dieser Stelle ladet ihr euch bitte Ubuntu herunter und brennt die ISO auf eine CD. Eine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Ubuntu will ich hier nicht führen. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass ihr ein Livesystem habt. Außerdem bietet Ubuntu eine sehr gute Hardwareerkennung durch. Wir "leihen" uns auch ein paar Konfigurationsdateien für unsere spätere Installation.
Bootet die CD und ihr erhaltet ein wenig später eine lauffähige Umgebung. Hier können wir nach Herzenslust herumspielen. Bitte beachtet, dass das Live-System ein wenig langsam ist, da alle Daten von CD geladen werden müssen. Ihr könnt natürlich auch Ubuntu auf der Festplatte installieren, wenn ihr ein schnelleres System haben wollt.  Folgt dazu dieser HowTo, wenn ihr Hilfe benötigt.

Wenn ihr nun die Umgebung fertig geladen (oder installiert) habt, so gebe ich euch nun einige Links zur Hand, die euch die Funktion sowie die Anwendung der Shell und des Systems erklären. Arbeitet diese durch. 
Dies kann ohne Weiteres schon mal mehrere Tage dauern. Aber ihr braucht erstmal Sicherheit im Umgang mit der Shell und dem System, bis ich euch auf ArchLinux loslasse.
Besonders wichtig ist der Umgang mit vi/vim, cp, mv, chmod, cat, tail, su - (sudo su - in Ubuntu). Bitte seht davon ab sudo zu verwenden. Ihr sollt lernen zu verstehen, wann ihr als User und wann als root arbeiten müsst.
Zudem müsst ihr verstehen, wie Linux aufgebaut ist, wo Programme liegen, wo Configdateien liegen, wie ihr Systemmeldungen auslest, wie ihr mit der Shell umgeht, usw.
Spielt rum - ändert Dateien und schaut, was passiert. In diesem Sinne wäre eine Installation sicherlich ratsamer, da ihr die Auswirkungen zu spüren bekommt. Wenn das System nicht mehr geht, installiert es nicht neu, sondern versucht das Problem selber zu lösen. Wenn das System gar nicht mehr bootet, so könnt ihr natürlich das System neu aufsetzen ;-)
Kleine Anmerkungen zu den Links:
Diese stellen Lernscripts zur LPI-101, der ersten Teilprüfung zur Linux Professional Institute Certificate dar. Es ist also ein hohes Niveau. Lasst euch aber nicht davon abschrecken - ich habe selber mit diesen Scripts gelernt und kann nur gutes davon berichten. Für weitere Informationen befragt die Kristallgoogle und/oder das Linux Openbook.

_Hardware und Systemarchitektur_
Das /proc-DateisystemPlug and Play für LinuxKonfiguration von USB-Geräten

_Installation von Linux und Paketmanagement_
Entwerfen einer FestplattenaufteilungInstallation eines BootmanagersErstellen und Installieren von im Sourcecode vorliegenden ProgrammenVerwaltung von Shared LibrariesVerwendung des Debian Paketmanagements (wegen Ubuntu - später wird pacman verwendet)

_GNU und Unix Kommandos_
Arbeiten auf der KommandozeileTexte mittels Filterprogrammen bearbeitenDurchführung eines allgemeinen Datei-ManagementsBenutzen von Unix Streams, Pipes und UmleitungenErzeugung, Überwachung und Terminierung von ProzessenModifizeren von ProzeßprioritätenDurchsuchen von Textdateien mittels regulärer AusdrückeAllgemeine Dateibearbeitung mit vi 

_Gerätedateien, Linux Dateisysteme, Filesystem Hierarchy Standard_
Erzeugen von Partitionen und DateisystemenKontrolle des Ein- und Aushängen von DateisystemenZugriffskontrolle auf Dateien mittels ZugriffsrechtenVerwaltung von DateieigentumAuffinden von Systemdateien und Platzieren von Dateien an den korrekten Ort

_X_
Installation und Konfiguration von XFree86Einrichten eines Display ManagersInstallation und Anpassung einer Window Manager Umgebung 

Wenn ihr nun ausreichend sicher seid und euch nun etwas mit eurem System und Linux auskennt, so kann es weitergehen. Als Faustregel gilt, dass ihr wissen müsst, wo ihr nachschlagen müsst (dies gilt natürlich nicht für die Prüfung, wenn ihr diese (mittlerweile) Anstreben wollt. Da muss der Stoff wirklich sitzen).

----------


## VargTimmen

*Vorbereitung für die Installation*
Weiter oben schrieb ich ja bereits, dass wir uns ein paar Configdateien ausleihen werden. Mittlerweile solltet ihr diese auch schon kennen:
/etc/X11/xorg.conf --> Für die Anzeige des Desktops/etc/smb.conf --> Für einen Samba-Server, falls gewünscht
Kopiert diese auf einen USB-Stick. Am besten - zur Übung - in der Shell. Wir werden später beide brauchen. Die Jungs von Canonical haben eine sehr gute Arbeit gemacht mit ihrer Hardwareerkennung. Ich für meinen Teil verwende (leicht) modifizierte Versionen dieser beiden Dateien in meinem Arch.
Wenn ihr die Dateien auf dem USB-Stick (oder Diskette, oder CD, oder Internet, oder sonstwo) habt, wird es Zeit Ubuntu lebewohl zu sagen. 
Ladet euch die CD (via BitTorrent) von ArchLinux runter. Ich empfehle die FrOSCon-SpecialCD, da sie von Haus aus deutsche Tastaturbelegung mitbringt. Ich werde auch nur auf diese eingehen. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass ihr am Anfang kein km ausführen müsst und nicht die Tastaturbelegung einstellen müsst. 

*ArchLinux*
ArchLinux ist eine wirklich tolle Distribution. Diese installiert euch ein Grundsystem, welches ihr anschließend selber hochzieht. Das heißt, dass das System wirklich nur das kann (und bietet), was ihr installiert. Dadurch ist es schlank und schnell. 
Farid Mésbahi hat eine wirklich tolle Doku erstellt, welche sich auch mit der Installation und Einrichtung beschäftigt. Meine Beschreibung zur Installation beziehen sich auf 3 Quellen:
Archlinux-WikiLinWikiFarid's Doku (als .pdf)

Jedoch richte ich meine HowTo so aus, dass bei euch ein Gnome läuft, auf dem Netzwerk, Audio und Multimedia lauffähig sind. Also ein Desktopsystem, welches man am meisten im privaten Gebrauch begegnet.

*Die Installation des Beispielsystems - Das Grundsystem*
Wenn ihr nun soweit gekommen seid (und euch auch wirklich mit Linux beschäftigt habt), dann möchte ich euch schonmal beglückwünschen. Ihr könnt nun (mehr oder weniger) sicher mit Linux umgehen und zusammen mit Google sollte euch nur noch wenig echte Schwierigkeiten bereiten.
Wenn ihr die ArchLinux-CD runtergeladen und gebrannt habt, so startet diese. Im Bootmanager wählt ihr eure Architektur aus (beispielsweise i686) und startet. Wenn die Anmeldeeingabe erscheint, gebt hier _root_ ein. Dann kann die Installation losgehen.

Gebt _/arch/setup_ ein, um die Installation zu starten. Ihr seht nun einen textbasierenden Bildschirm. Es ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend. Dennoch ein kleiner "Walkthrough":

1) Prepare Hard Drive 
Hier wird die Festplatte vorbereitet. Gebt ruhig Autoprepare an. 32 MB für /boot, 256 MB für SWAP, 10 - 20 GB für / und der Rest für /home sollte absolut reichen. Wenn ihr eine kleinere Festplatte habt, so passt diese Werte an.

2) Select Packages 
Es reicht, wenn ihr von CD aus installiert. Gebt alle Pakete an, die ihr glaubt zu brauchen. Die Grundeinstellung ist schon sehr gut, es bringt alles, was ihr braucht. Alle weiteren benötigten Pakete werden, sofern sie in Abhängigkeit stehen, später automatisch mitinstalliert. Bestätigt und lasst die Pakete anschließend installieren. Die Pakete können dabei ruhig im Cache bleiben.

3) Install Packages 
Sollte selbsterklärend sein. Lasst eure Fesplatte mit dem Grundsystem füllen.

4) Configure System 
Ab hier wird etwas handarbeit gefordert. Gebt als Editor vi an - der Gebrauch sollte ja mittlerweile sitzen  :Wink: 

 /etc/rc.conf:


```
LOCALE="de_DE.utf8"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"
```

Abschnitt Hostname:


```
HOSTNAME="odin"
```

Trage hier den Namen deines Rechners ein. Dieser sollte mit der /etc/hosts identisch sein (weiter unten).

Abschnitt Network:


```
lo="lo 127.0.0.1"
eth0="dhcp"
eth1="dhcp"
INTERFACES=(lo eth0 eth1)
gateway="dhcp"
ROUTES=(!gateway)
```

Damit haben wir die Schnittstellen eth0 (meist die Netzwerkkarte) und eth1 (meist die WLAN-Karte) so eingerichtet, dass sie sich alle Infos via DHCP holen. Wenn die Schnittstellen bei dir anders heißen, so ändere die Einträge bitte entsprechend ab.

Abschnitt DAEMONS:


```
@syslog-ng !hotplug !pcmcia @network !netfs @crond
```

Diese Einstellungen reichen für die erste Zeit - wir werden sie später noch ändern.
Ein _!_  bedeutet ausgeschalten, ein _@_ bedeutet, es wird im Hintergrund geladen./etc/hosts 


```
#      
127.0.0.1             		odin.walhalla   	odin
```

Dies sind meine Einstellungen. Mein Laptop heißt Odin und gehört der Domäne walhalla an. Ändere diese Einträge entsprechend so ab, wie dein Rechner im Netzwerk heißen soll./etc/mkinitrd.conf 
Hier werden alle Einstellungen getätigt, die vor dem Kernel geladen (oder nicht geladen) werden sollen. Eine gute Doku findest du hier.
In der Regel muss diese Datei nicht bearbeitet werden. Jedoch hatte ich Probleme mit meiner WLAN-Karte (ipw2915 - mit dem ipw2200-Treiber betrieben). Dort musste ich unter _HOOKS_ den Punkt _firmware_ eintragen. Dann lief es./etc/locale.gen
Kommentiere hier die de_DE* und die en_US*-Einträge aus. de_DE ist schon auskommentiert. Damit wird die deutsche und englische Sprachunterstützung aktiviert.Root-Passwort
Trage hier ein root-Passwort ein. Erfahrungsgemäß wirst du noch oft den root-Account brauchen. Es empfiehlt sich also temporär ein einfaches Passwort, wie _qwe123_ zu vergeben und es, wenn alles eingerichtet ist, mit _passwd_ wieder zu ändern.Return to Main Menu
Das System wird nun weiter anhand der Configdateien konfiguriert. Auch wird die initrd-Image erstellt (die per /etc/mkinitrd.conf konfiguriert wird) erstellt.
Willst du diese später ändern musst du diese mit _mkinitcpio -p kernel26_ entsprechend neu anlegen.

5) Install Kernel
Keine große Sache - der Kernel wird nun installiert und eingerichtet. Dazu wirst du ein paar Sachen gefragt, ob du für dies und das Unterstützung möchtest, es also verfügbar gemacht werden soll. Faustregel ist, wenn du nicht weißt, was das ist, so wirst du es nicht brauchen. 
Dies kann dann anschließend etwas dauern. Geh und hol dir einen Kaffee, falls du gerade keinen mehr hast.

6) Install Bootloader
Hier wird der Bootloader installiert. Anschließend wird die /boot/grub/menu.lst angezeigt, die du entsprechend verändern kannst. Beispielsweise um den Framebuffer zu aktivieren und die Auflösung der Konsole zu erhöhen. Such die entsprechende Nummer aus dem Grid heraus und füg es am Ende der _kernel_ an: _vga=_
Anschließend wirst du gefragt, wo der Bootloader installiert werden soll. Natürlich im MBR - also /dev/sda oder /dev/hda (je nachdem, ob IDE- oder SATA-Platte).

7) Exit Install
Das wars auch schon - nun nur noch ein _reboot_ in die Shell eingeben und schon startet der Rechner mit deinem frischen ArchLinux. Bitte vergiss nicht die CD wieder aus der Lade zu nehmen und/oder von der Festplatte zu laden.

*Die Installation des Beispielsystems - Der Aufbau*
Nun bootet dein frisches ArchLinux - ersteinmal meinen Glückwunsch!
Nun wollen wir es weiter aufbauen. 

Zu allererst müssen wir den Paketmanager pacman konfigurieren. Rufe die /etc/pacman.conf auf!
Dort überprüfen wir, ob [core], [extra] und [community] verfügbar sind. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass diese auf /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist zeigen. Schauen wir uns also diese Datei mal an. Speichert ggf. und beendet vi und ruft die neue Datei auf.
Dort werden bekannte und verfügbare ArchLinux-Server gelistet. Der Hauptserver ist gedrosselt, es ist also eine gute Idee, einen anderen Auszuwählen. Es kann sein, dass ihr in der Installation einen Server auswählen musstet. Dieser ist hier als einziger nicht auskommentiert. Schaut drüber und wählt einen Server aus, der euch Entspricht. Der Server meiner Wahl ist der TU-Chemnitz-FTP-Server.
Ist hier alles eingestellt, speichert und verlasst die mirrorlist. Nun ist erstmal ein Update von pacman erforderlich. Falls noch nicht geschehen, updatet erstmal die lokale Paketdatenbank mit _pacman -Sy_. Ist dies geschehen, so führt _pacman -S pacman_ aus, um pacman zu aktualisieren.
Es kann sein, dass euch neue Configdateien für Pacman zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Überprüft diese. Sollten sie euch nicht gefallen, oder pacman nicht mehr funktionieren, so verschiebt die Backups der alten Dateien an ihren alten Platz und überschreibt die neuen Dateien. 
Wenn nun alles eingerichtet ist, so wird es Zeit für ein komplettes Systemupdate: _pacman -Syu_
Dies kann etwas Zeit in anspruch nehmen. Wenn ihr fertig seid, so habt ihr ein aktuelles ArchLinux.

Lasst uns nun der Kiste das Laufen beibringen:
Sound
Wir werden ALSA verwenden. Installiert es mitsamt allen benötigten Paketen (und OSS-Unterstützung): _pacman -S alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-oss_ 
Ist alles Installiert, so führt _alsaconfig_ aus und lasst ALSA einrichten.
Das wars - ALSA läuft!Xorg
Xorg ist ebenso schnell eingerichtet. Habt ihr noch die xorg.conf von Ubuntu? Wunderbar  :Smilie: 
Erst einmal müsst ihr die Treiber für eure Grafikkarte bestimmen. Sucht euch aus dieser Liste das entsprechende Paket. Beispielsweise xf86-video-ati	für eine ATI-Karte. Dann wird Xorg installiert: _ pacman -S xorg xorg-utils xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard xf86-video-ati_
Wenn alles installiert wurde, führt ihr ein _Xorg -configure_ aus, um X zu konfigurieren. Ihr bekommt eine xorg.conf - vergesst diese und schließt den USB-Stick an. Folgende Befehle führen euch zu eurer xorg.conf:
_mkdir /mnt/usb_ Erstellt einen Ordner, in dem wir USB-Geräte mounten
_mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb_ Mountet den USB-Stick nach /mnt/usb - Der Pfad kann sich bei euch Unterscheiden!
_cp /mnt/usb/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ Verschiebt die xorg.conf auf die Platte genau dahin, wo sie hinsoll. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Datei im Hauptverzeichnis des USB-Sticks liegt.
_umount /mnt/usb_ unmountet den USB-Stick wieder.

Anschließend wird die Konfiguration mit _X -config /root/xorg.conf.new_ getestet. Erscheint ein Bild ist alles bestens. STRG + ALT + BACKSPACE beenden X wieder. Euer grafischer Server steht  :Smilie: 
Hinweis: Alternativ kann man mit _hwd_ seine xorg.conf von Arch erstellen lassen. diese muss dann nur noch nach /etc/X11/ verschoben werden. In meiner Erfahrung lieferte Ubuntu jedoch bessere Ergebnisse.Loginmanager
Als Loginmanager wollen wir GDM verwenden. _pacman -S gdm_ installiert gdm. Fertig.
Es muss nur noch die /etc/inittab angepasst werden:


```
id:3:initdefault:
```

wird auskommentiert.


```
id:5:initdefault:
```

wird aktiviert.

Anschließend diese Zeile auskommentieren:


```
x:5:respawn:/usr/bin/xdm -nodaemon
```

und GDM aktivieren:


```
x:5:respawn:/usr/sbin/gdm -nodaemon
```

Fertig! Arch ruft beim nächsten Boot automatisch den GDM aus, welche dann Gnome starten wird.Gnome
Nun fehlt nur noch der Desktopmanager! Um Gnome zu installieren einfach folgenden Befehl ausführen: _pacman -S gnome gnome-extra gnome-system-tools_
Anschließend werden folgende Daemons in der /etc/rc.conf eingetragen: _portmap fam dbus hal_Grub-gfx (optional)
Das war es eigentlich schon. Wer seinem Grub ein schönes Bild spendieren möchte, der kann sich noch grub-gfx installieren: _pacman -Sy grub-gfx_
Entfernt grub und lasst grub-gfx drüber installieren. Anschließend führt ihr folgendes aus: _grub-install /dev/sda_

Wenn alles gut läuft sollte man diese Meldung bekommen:



> Installation finished. No error reported.
> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'. 
> 
> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
> (hd0)   /dev/sda


Es wurde ein Backup angelegt, welches ihr wieder zurück kopiert (_cp /boot/grub/menu.lst.pacsave /boot/grub/menu.lst_). Öffnet die menu.lst und tragt folgendes ein (fett markiert):


```
...
timeout   30
default   0
splashimage /grub/splash.xpm.gz
color light-blue/black light-cyan/blue
...
```

Schöne neue Themes findet ihr hier, hier, hier und hier. Ich verwende dieses  :Smilie: 
Mit wget zieht ihr das xpm.gz-Image in /boot/grub/ und tragt es entsprechend in die menu.lst ein.User anlegen und root-Passwort ändern
Nun ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, an dem ihr einen User anlegen müsst. Mit _adduser_ habt ihr ein tolles Script bei der Hand, welches euch alles relevante einstellt. 
Auch ist nun die Zeit gekommen als root _passwd_ auszuführen und sich ein neues und *sicheres* root-Passwort zu vergeben. 
Wenn dem alles folge geleistet wurde, ist nun der Zeitpunkt gekommen das System neuzustarten. Das System wird GDM booten und von dort aus könnt ihr euch in Gnome einloggen.

*Die Installation des Beispielsystems - Der Feinschliff*
Ihr habt nun ein frisches ArchLinux mit Gnome vor euch. Damit sind wir fast am Ende. 
Ich glaube, dass ihr mittlerweile genügend Erfahrung gesammelt habt, um zu wissen, wie ihr nun die Multimediacodecs installieren könnt. Darum lass ich euch dies nun selber als Übung machen.

Abschließend noch ein paar Worte, bevor die Obligatorische Programm- und Linkliste kommt:
Debian schreibt bei jeder root-Anmeldung in der Shell "With great power comes great responsibility." Und dies ist keineswegs übertrieben! Im Gegenzug zu Windows habt ihr die volle Kontrolle über euer System. Wenn ihr euch durch diesen Workshop gearbeitet habt, so habt ihr nun auch nicht nur die Fähigkeit grundlegend am System zu arbeiten, sondern ihr solltet nun auch die Einstellung haben, dass ihr euch Wissen selber - durch lesen und intelligentes Fragen - selber aneignet. Solltet ihr Fragen haben, so steht euch eine wirklich tolle und hilfsbereite Community zur Verfügung. Mittlerweile solltet ihr auch verstehen, warum diese auch immer und immer wieder sagt "Google danach!". Denn mittlerweile solltet ihr verstanden haben, was gute und was schlechte Fragen sind und wie man diese stellt  :Wink: 
Ich wünsche euch alles gute, viel Erfolg - und vor allem viel Spaß - mit eurem frischen ArchLinux!
Über Kommentare, Anregungen, Wünsche und Danksagungen freue ich mich natürlich.

----------


## VargTimmen

*Ein paar Programmtipps:*
Multimedia: amarok, vlc
Internet: Firefox (mit AdBlock Plus, NoScript, STRG-TAB, Googlepedia, Deutsches Wörterbuch, Download Statusbar), gajim (Jabber-Client), irssi (Kommandozeilen-IRCclient), xchat
Spiel: apricots (Ein Konsolenactionspiel - ich bin süchtig danach!)

*Nützliche Links:*
_Linux Allgemein & Tutorials_
The Linux Documentation Project
Linux Dokumentationen
Pro-Linux - eine umfassene Newsseite
Linux Security
Umfangreiche engl. Dokumentationen
Linux-Magazin
LinWiki
LinuxPraxis
onkelchens Linuxtutorial (Aus der ich mich vor allem aus der Linkliste bediente =)

_Archlinux_
Archlinux Hauptseite DE
Archlinux Hauptseite EN
Archlinux Wiki
Archlinux Paketsuche
Einführung in die AUR
AUR Paketsuche

----------


## VargTimmen

- Platzhalter -

----------


## VargTimmen

- Platzhalter -

----------


## VargTimmen

- Platzhalter -

----------

